# Squirrel #2



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Got this guy today. Very cold out. 5/8 marble took him, 1 inch to 3/4 inch taper, Golds Gym green. Headshot. First blood for this catty. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Marbles claims another kill. Thumbs up!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

+1 for the Marble, got to love those 5/8 babies ;- )

At about 84-86gr (depending if it is a true 5/8" or a 16mm) they hit with authority !

wll


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Good hunting! Looks like the marble did the job!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Advise please, if you have the experience, the difference in power, between the Gold's Gym green and TheraBand gold.

Inquiring minds want to know.

While other minds may be out to lunch.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

TB Gold is better, for sure. The new formula gold is thinner, but slightly faster than the old stuff.

Golds Gym green is like Theraband Silver. I use it because I can get it at Walmart.

I'm thinking about getting some thick latex though, thus thin stuff almost instantly loses power once you take it out of your jacket because its so cold.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that squirrel. There is nothing wrong with using marbles as long as they are big enough. Glass marbles have about the same density as your average stone. So a stone and a marble of the same size will weigh about the same. Just think of marbles as very regular, very smooth stones.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Good one. Nice kill.


----------

